# 42 gallon New



## Nipon (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is my aquarium, hope you like it. Comments is welcomed.

Apistogramma Borelli
Laetacara Dorsigera

I will add some tetras later, dont know what kind of tetras.


----------



## Nipon (Jun 18, 2008)

http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/32/biowr1.jpg


----------



## Nipon (Jun 18, 2008)

Now after a couple of days (still no respond)  I am putting in some more pictures of the third day of the tank


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow! this looks nice! I really like the natural feel to it.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Its a nice start. I think if you give more details of the tank, and tell us what you ultimately want to achieve then you can get more feedback.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I love the tank! these in the style of biotope tanks look so cool! i would hide the marimo balls. they look out of place to me. imho. 

hoto: keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

nice tank, very natural!!


----------



## Nipon (Jun 18, 2008)

HI! I know that the fish come from Rio Paraguay, but not the exact area, Does anyone know exactly where? Plants will i get later from my other aquarium that are started for 6 days ago. So i will wait, but i dont have a rush. Pictures will come soon Thanks for the comments. Does anyone have any more ideas, those are welcomed?


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Interesting tank! I'd love to see how it fills in.

Are the flat brown things in the left side of the photo leaves? If so are you planning on letting them dissolve over time?


----------



## Nipon (Jun 18, 2008)

I dont really know what i will do with the leaves, maybe they will dissolve, are that dangerous. Maybe?

I am planning on some tetras, from Rio Paraguay, but i dont know what, Any ideas from anyone?

I put in some new pictures on the fish if anyone is interested.


----------



## krisco (Apr 12, 2008)

yeah, that is really nice. I always like the natural brackish look.


----------



## Nipon (Jun 18, 2008)

Some new photos if anyone are interested. I am planning on buying some new tetra soon but i am out of ideas on what specie i should buy. The fish is growing, all fish are still youngsters. And the plants will soon be placed to my aquarium so it become more biotopic.

Borelli female








Dorsigera


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

keep the updates coming!


----------



## Nipon (Jun 18, 2008)

I think i would but bu some new dwarf cichlid maybe dicrossus filamentosus really nice. 4 or 6 maybe. And i will also buy 1 more borellii female. But i down want the Aquarium to be overfull. But i dont think it does that with this fish, also some tetra. Any out there who have any idea of an little smaller tetra or rasbora. It dont need to be biotopic. I think i only gonna have cichlids that i like. 
 eace:


----------



## Nipon (Jun 18, 2008)

Update: 6 Checkerboards has been bought. The Borellis will soon mate i think the female is yellow all the time, and they displaying to each other:blah:

Picture of one small Checkerboard. Little skinny but i will feed a lot to make them grow


----------

